# [A] Levelstoppgilde "Vergangene Verteidiger" Dun'Morogh



## Racki000 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Allerseits,

Wer kennt es nicht? Man loggt sich ein und fragt sich was man machen soll… LFR? Erfolge? Tapferkeitspunkte sammeln auf dem x-ten Twink?
Irgendwie öde wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.
Und es ist dasselbe was man die Woche vorher gemacht hat, und davor die Woche und davor die Woche. Es ist einfach Zeit für was anderes.
Manch einer wird melancholisch und denkt an die großartigen Zeiten wo man gemeinsam in Azeroth unterwegs war, mit Freunden oder Kollegen, ob mit TeamSpeak oder einfach mit einem lustigen Gruppenchat, Vielleicht mit einem Gildenevent – sei es eine Hochzeit zwischen Ork und einer Taurin (es kommt natürlich auf die inneren Werte an ABER auch auf die Kurven!) oder einfach gemeinsame BG’s.
Doch Abhilfe naht… denn wir, die Gilde "Vergangene Verteidiger" möchten eine Spielergemeinschaft aufbauen wo jeder nette Mensch herzlich Willkommen ist und vielleicht eine neue Heimat findet, trotz dem virtuellen Getöse das um uns herum tobt.
Wir möchte euch an dieser Stelle daher unser Levelstop Projekt vorstellen.
Das Hauptziel ist ganz einfach: Schaffung eines WIR, wo man Online kommt wegen den Menschen hinter dem PC und erst danach wegen seinem sexy männlichen Blutelf *hust*
*
Doch zunächst, was ist überhaupt ein Levelstop?*

In einer Levelstopgilde wird bei bestimmten Levelstufen ein in der Hauptstadt befindlicher NPC angesprochen und Zuwachs an weiterer Erfahrung geblockt. Daher kann man sich völlig frei in der Welt bewegen ohne weiterzuleveln. Ziel des Ganzen ist es, sämtliche alte Raids auf der dafür vorhergesehenen Stufe zu meistern, ein Gefühl der Nostalgie wiederzubringen und an erster Stelle: Neue und hilfsbereite Mitspieler kennenzulernen. 

Derzeit befinden wir uns noch im "Burning Crusade"-Content, werden aber in den nächsten Wochen weiter nach Nordend ziehen. 

Wer Interesse hat kann sich auf unserer Homepage Verteidiger.Enjin.com über alles Informieren und natürlich auch gleich registrieren.  

Wenn ihr in die Gilde wollt, wendet euch bitte an:

Bukowskî (Gildenmeister)
Zmorgul  (Offi)
Tendrif  (Offi)
Néfarius (Offi) 

Derzeit zählen 129 Spieler (54 Accounts) zu unseren aktiven Mitstreitern.
Trotzdem würden wir uns über jedes neue Gesicht freuen.

Wir erwarten dich mit Freude und Bier,
VERGANGENE VERTEIDIGER


----------



## ThaWatcher (18. Februar 2014)

Klasse Projekt muss ich sagen!
Jetzt wo ich so darüber nachdenke würde ich eigentlich sehr gern wieder auf 80 Ulduar, Naxx oder ICC raiden..
Die Frage ist nur, wie lange habt ihr vor auf 80 zu bleiben? Weil sobald ihr das Thema "Cataclysm" anpeilt, wäre ich raus.


----------



## Racki000 (19. Februar 2014)

ThaWatcher schrieb:


> Klasse Projekt muss ich sagen!
> Jetzt wo ich so darüber nachdenke würde ich eigentlich sehr gern wieder auf 80 Ulduar, Naxx oder ICC raiden..
> Die Frage ist nur, wie lange habt ihr vor auf 80 zu bleiben? Weil sobald ihr das Thema "Cataclysm" anpeilt, wäre ich raus.




Also einen genauen Zeitplan haben wir nicht direkt. Es kommt auf die Spieler an 
Da es ja in WOTLK einiges zu erledigen gibt (Raids, Erfolge,Argentumsturnier,...) werden wir sicher einige Monate dort verweilen.

Bei interesse einfach ingame jemanden anschreiben und auf unserer Homepage registrieren   Verteidiger.Enjin.com

LG Néfarius


----------



## Racki000 (7. März 2014)

Push me! And then just touch me! Till i can get my SATISFACTION!!!


----------



## Erenevear (7. März 2014)

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich es überlesen habe. Aber auf welchem Realm seid ihr bitte?


----------



## Racki000 (7. März 2014)

Wir sind auf der Allianzseite auf dem Server "Dun Morogh" vertreten 

wir haben heute übrigens ein Neulingsevent am Laufen. Mehr dazu auf unserer Seite

Verteidiger.Enjin.com


LG Néfarius


----------

